# Oyster Beds in East Bay



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the location (approx) location of oyster beds in East Bay. I'd like to fish them on Sunday.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

On the east side of the bay, about 1/2 way between the Garcon pt bridge & the interstate bridge,out in front of trout bayou.I believe they're posted with signs


----------



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

There are also some in East Bay about 1/2 way between Garcon Pt Bridge and the Power lines. There are some on the Gulf Breeze shoreline just off my house and more on the opposite shoreline- Milton off the reservation property. We have been catching red and trout pretty much every night we fish off the dock, but have never even got a bite at the oyster beds. Good luck.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know the location of any in Choctawatchee Bay near Niceville??


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FELIS-ITY (10/5/2007)*There are also some in East Bay about 1/2 way between Garcon Pt Bridge and the Power lines.


Look for the poles. In that general area.


----------



## CycloneOz (Nov 14, 2011)

Now I know how to do it.

http://www.oysterguide.com/new-discoveries/tonging-for-oysters-in-apalachicola/


----------



## Reelaxin fishing (Aug 13, 2021)

I've watched them putting in some if them they are on the west side of military property from the power lines nort to yellow river


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I used to tong oysters in there. Best oysters I’ve ever had. I put in at the little launch at the end of garçon point. I’ve also caught some nice reds while doing it. Those where the good ole days.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Caught a couple of Redfish at the beds off scenic Hwy


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Flyfisher59 said:


> Caught a couple of Redfish at the beds off scenic Hwy
> View attachment 1082697


that is interesting!!!! did you catch them in 2007 or on tuesday?
jack


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

jack2 said:


> that is interesting!!!! did you catch them in 2007 or on tuesday?
> jack


Couple years back. 2019


----------

